# Which fork for DJ/street and XC/trails



## Nic688 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok i need to buy some forks for my new dirt jump bike but im not sure what i need.

the bike is being built for dirt jumping and pump tracks/4x racing, but i back on to the forrest so ill do lots of XC and trails riding and im not sure whether dirt jump specific forks handle very well when doing XC, so im stuck and need help on pros and conns of the forks i have access to buying.

Option 1 - 2010 marzocchi 4X, $640

Option 2 - 2009 marzocchi 4X, $460 (id upgrade to XTR cranks from slx if i got this)

Option 3 - 2010 RS argyle 409, $575 (ITS PINK!! wouldnt match my bike at all!!)

the problem i have with the 3 forks above is i dont know how well they will perform on trails and doing XC and stuff... + ive heard the 2008 and later marzocchi forks have problems and if i need to warranty ill have to send back to UK from australia. aand all theese forks weigh 5-5.3lbs which is a bit heavy.

Option 4 - 2010 revelation team duel air, $763 (its only 3.9lbs might be 2 light and break? plus its a little on the expensive side for me)

Option 5 - used 2008 fox 36 talas, its on ebay 4 hrs left sitting at 550 probs gonna go for 650-700 (it is lightly used but ive heard problems of the cartridge breaking because it cant take high air pressure and big hits)

ive heard the talas cartridge can be replaces with the 36 float cartridge? anyone done this and how much does it cost?

So which fork would you choose any why if you had the same conditions as me?

thanks


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

Any proper dj fork is going to be stiff on the trails. I use a pike with xfirm spring on an evil sovereign that does jump/pump and xc duties... still not nearly as stiff as a dj or an argyle, but much nicer on the trail.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

id go argyle 409...mainly b/c it's got an air spring which will allow you to dial it back down for the xc duties. also the compression damping is pretty user friendly. yeah the color sucks but it's kinda a hot color right know and if it really bothers you, just have it powder coated. 

my .02


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

Diver85 said:


> id go argyle 409...mainly b/c it's got an air spring which will allow you to dial it back down for the xc duties. also the compression damping is pretty user friendly. yeah the color sucks but it's kinda a hot color right know and if it really bothers you, just have it powder coated.
> 
> my .02


I agree. I love my 318. not exactly a lightweight fork, but it's strong as hell, reliable, and the compression is very useful (plush to almost locked with the flick of a wrist).

I'd also consider a pike u-turn. still fairly light, still burly, same damping, and can probably be found pretty cheap these days since the new revelations came out. plus, they come in black...


----------



## Nic688 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bryguy17 said:


> I agree. I love my 318. not exactly a lightweight fork, but it's strong as hell, reliable, and the compression is very useful (plush to almost locked with the flick of a wrist).
> 
> I'd also consider a pike u-turn. still fairly light, still burly, same damping, and can probably be found pretty cheap these days since the new revelations came out. plus, they come in black...


im avoiding black 

im thinking the revelation, the new 2010 team one.


----------



## Obi-Juan (Mar 23, 2009)

I was recently looking for this kind of fork and ended up buying a Reba Team with a 20mm thru-axle. It´s supposed to be very versatile since it has been used competitively in slalom and 4x while still maintaining a very light weight that makes it very reasonable for cross-country. I read on some magazine that it´s been used in competitions by Greg Minaar (slalom), Ned Overend (Cross Country) and Eric Carter (4x). I´m really anxious to see how the black box damping performs, cause I used a Reba with motion control and it rocked. By the way I did some dirt jumps with that fork, and you just have to raise the pressure on the +/- chambers.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Obi-Juan said:


> I was recently looking for this kind of fork and ended up buying a Reba Team with a 20mm thru-axle. It´s supposed to be very versatile since it has been used competitively in slalom and 4x while still maintaining a very light weight that makes it very reasonable for cross-country. I read on some magazine that it´s been used in competitions by Greg Minaar (slalom), Ned Overend (Cross Country) and Eric Carter (4x). I´m really anxious to see how the black box damping performs, cause I used a Reba with motion control and it rocked. By the way I did some dirt jumps with that fork, and you just have to raise the pressure on the +/- chambers.


yeah its good if you dont huck stuff and dont weigh a ton. also remember that 4x tracs are often fairy smooth and groomed. I still would go with a pike though...which I did. They come in different colours depending on the model.


----------



## Nic688 (Apr 21, 2010)

what is a huck, im a begginer and still learning so would i classify as one??


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

huck(slang word) is when you do silly things that sometimes break things. Being new to riding might put extra stress on a product due to the rider making mistakes and maybe the rider might not be as smooth as someone that is used to the bike or the certain type of riding. Seriously though. Most forks mentioned here are good some better then others but you really cant go wrong with a PIKE with a 20mm axle.


----------



## Obi-Juan (Mar 23, 2009)

In my case I know it´s a compromise of not hucking, while being able to go on epic rides with friends that ride cross-country bikes. This way I kind of get the best from both worlds, but I totally agree that the Pike is a totally stout fork with an amazing damping system, the motion control. The Reba I just bought comes with Blackbox damping so I´m thrilled to see how SRAM was able to make things better, since it has been used for some time by the sponsored riders. To the OP: if you´re going on long rides the Reba might work, but it´s going to have limited hucking resistance. It´s all a give and take matter in the end…


----------



## 151 (Jun 11, 2007)

I remember waay back when I was a little kid doing gymnastics, "hucking" was when someone would try and throw a trick using much more force and way less technique.

Its a great word for pretty much anything that involves jumping.

As in at the lake yesterday I tried my first Raley. I have no idea how to do one so I just HUCKED it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

pike u turn. crank it up for trails, down for jumps. pretty much the same as an argyle but with more travel. it fits the bill pefectly for you and its cheaper than alot of what you are considering.


----------



## jiminyt (Jun 27, 2006)

*Argyle 409*

I bought one for the exact usage you are describing. It has performed very well. The 409 is nice because you can change the air pressure more trail oriented riding. I think a Pike would also work well. The 426 Pike model has a beefier crown and steer.


----------



## PineTreeDJ (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been looking to upgrade my forks (currently have a dj3) and have been looking at the Fusion X Velvet and the FOX 32 F-series. Any Input on the Velvet?

I ride mostly urban and DJ but hit a few Cross Country trails too


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

What do you guys think about the Uturn Coil 318?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

you wont want u turn on a dj fork


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

Why? My bike has 130mm travel btw.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

no reason to be raising and lowering your fork, as well as the u turn system has been having problems losing all travel and the abuse it would take dj'ing would only be cause for more concern
are you talking about the tora? only 318 with u turn i see


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

> no reason to be raising and lowering your fork, as well as the u turn system has been having problems losing all travel and the abuse it would take dj'ing would only be cause for more concern


That's incorrect. Actually coil u-turn has had no issues with loosing travel. It's a simple mechanism composed of a plastic piece on the end of a rod that threads up the spring as the knob is turned. It works fine. And U-turn is useful if the bike sees more than strictly jump use.

Air U-turn is usually fine too. The issue was with 2-step. The problem was resolved for some, but not all.

I have two Pikes that I am currently not using, one is a 454 Air U-turn, the other is a 409/SL Coil U-turn. Never had any issues with either loosing travel or being unreliable.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

clewttu said:


> no reason to be raising and lowering your fork, as well as the u turn system has been having problems losing all travel and the abuse it would take dj'ing would only be cause for more concern
> are you talking about the tora? only 318 with u turn i see


thats news to me. how could a coil fork possibly lose travel provided the oil levels are correct? like xsl will said, only 2 step had some issues.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

ahhh crap, good point...was thinking of the air uturn

current uturn on revelations had a lot of issues, dual air was fine


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I was thinking of just getting the Uturn Tora 318 coil. I'm under 170#s and think that should be all I need.

I currently have the RST Launch. It obviously blows.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

probably yeah.


----------

